# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  naomi is going-thank god

## callummc

according to yahoo's news on ee the actress petra lang will be leaving ee in the spring cos they have no storylines for her

----------

tammyy2j (23-01-2007)

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah i also read that there too. Not really a big fan of her anyway but some of the scenes she's done with Garry and Minty recently have been funny.

----------


## tammyy2j

Great news why she was ever brought in to EE is beyond me

----------


## littlemo

I'm not that bothered, but I don't think she's dreadful. 

Bewildered by the moment on the phone with Martin and Naomi last night.  :Confused:

----------


## babyblue

I dunno, she didn't have much to do but I liked that dynamic between her, minty and garry...though saying that now I think of it it could be more to do with minty and garry :P

----------


## alan45

One down,     thirty one to go :Smile:

----------


## Katy

lol, your posts amuse me alan. 

also what does it mean they have run out of storylines. Surley to run out the character should have at least one.

----------


## alan45

> lol, your posts amuse me alan. 
> 
> also what does it mean they have run out of storylines. Surley to run out the character should have at least one.


They have run out of storylines for lots of the characters but that doesnt seem to bother them.  They are probably expending all of their limited energy thinking up a new Sensational Explosive storyline for Pantowoman

----------


## instinct

Now it's time for Gus I mean what does eastenders even pay him for he does diddlysquat, same goes for Bert straight crap and finally they need rid of Phil he's gone soft boring and looks like santa.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> according to yahoo's news on ee the actress petra lang will be leaving ee in the spring cos they have no storylines for her


what, you mean like they have had any storylines for her? (apart from sonia). WOOP i'm glad she's going, no disrespect to the actress but the character has now become a bit of an extra like Tracy.

----------


## bakedbean

There is quiet a few charecters that need to be axed, alot of them have got stale!!!

----------


## parkerman

It's about time we had a new explosive story line for Winston in my opinion. :Clap:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I seem to be one of the few who are dissapointed to see Naomi go. I agree her lesbian affair with Sonia was one of the worst storylines ever, but lately, i have started to really like her scenes with Garry and Minty, and i liked her scene the other week when she was speaking to Bradley in the Vic.

I think EE are just making excuses for why they are letting her go- they haven't ran out of storylines for her at all, EE writers just can't be bothered to give her any stories. It's such a shame, i could see some potential in Naomi.

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Thats a shame. I liked Naomi. They should get her another girlfriend instead.

----------


## brooksyrules

i didnt know she was still in it the only storyline she had was with sonia and minty and garry i wonder what the actress who plays will do next

----------


## Chris_2k11

Juley, Ruby, and now Naomi. Things are looking up  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It's about time we had a new explosive story line for Winston in my opinion.


Machine gunning all the dead wood would raise Winston's profile immensely.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> It's about time we had a new explosive story line for Winston in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Machine gunning all the dead wood would raise Winston's profile immensely.


That would just leave Winston, Dot and Pat

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Never mind.  They can create their own little Civvy Street....

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by callummc
> 
> 
> according to yahoo's news on ee the actress petra lang will be leaving ee in the spring cos they have no storylines for her
> 
> 
> what, you mean like they have had any storylines for her? (apart from sonia). WOOP i'm glad she's going, no disrespect to the actress but the character has now become a bit of an extra like Tracy.


At least Tracy isn't annoying, lol! I have never been so happy to read a post in my life. Now EastEnders can relax; no need for a decent exit, nothing to do justice to.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Jada-GDR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by callummc
> ...


Shall we cancel the Black cab then

----------


## callummc

i'd say why pay for a black cab,they are expensive,why not let her just dissapear,nobody would really notlce,let her just wander away from albert square,nobody would really ask where she was,cos half of them forget their own familys excist so why would they remember a total stranger,

----------


## alan45

> let her just wander away from albert square,nobody would really ask where she was,cos half of them forget their own familys excist so why would they remember a total stranger,


After all they forgot about a war hero for 60 years until they discovered him under the cardboard funfair. Luckily St. Sonia saved the day.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


Sounds good to me.

Then they could bring back Steve and Mel Owen, Carol and Bianca Jackson, Cindy Beale, Janine Butcher and Angie Watts and we could have some decent characters and actors for a change...except that the scriptwriters would be sure to find some way to completely change their characters and ruin them beyond hope...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The scriptwriters would turn them all into nuns, and their kids would all go to Cadfael Primary.

----------


## Linda Atkins

I think they are spoiling eastenders by getting rid of the old cast. I hear Dot Cotten is thinking of leaving now, which would be a shame as she is a good actress, better than the ones there bringing in now!
Linda

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Dot's not leaving, thank goodness.  

Naomi is pointless though, but then I think half the cast are, Gus I'm looking at you.  :Cool:

----------


## alan45

> Dot's not leaving, thank goodness.  
> 
> Naomi is pointless though, but then I think half the cast are, Gus I'm looking at you.


and Peggy and Gwant and Fill and Miss Piggy, most of the Wicks clan, Keef, The Slaters, Max, Bradley and the slapper

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> Dot's not leaving, thank goodness.  
> 
> Naomi is pointless though, but then I think half the cast are, Gus I'm looking at you. 
> 
> 
> and Peggy and Gwant and Fill and Miss Piggy, most of the Wicks clan, Keef, The Slaters, Max, Bradley and the slapper


I take it by Miss Piggy that you mean Sharon?

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok so the Walford Dyke is leaving,, well whoopieedoo doo,, she has not been in any thing in a while, so let her go, she will honestly not be missed.*
*Now Garry and Minty will be needing a new roomie, to help pay for the flat they all bought together...*

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> ...


*Yup that is exactly who Alan meant, Miss Piggy is Sharon.. perfect name for her *

----------


## Jojo

Has she already left yet? I haven't seen her for ages (ok, I know I only watch about once a fortnight, so could have missed her but.....lol)

----------


## Siobhan

> Has she already left yet? I haven't seen her for ages (ok, I know I only watch about once a fortnight, so could have missed her but.....lol)


nah she was there last week.. passed her nursing exams and she was talking to Darren last week about been gay  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Will this be the way for EE to bring in Gary's mum (minty's new girl friend) to the programme.

----------


## Jojo

> Originally Posted by JoJo
> 
> 
> Has she already left yet? I haven't seen her for ages (ok, I know I only watch about once a fortnight, so could have missed her but.....lol)
> 
> 
> nah she was there last week.. passed her nursing exams and she was talking to Darren last week about been gay


Ohhh lol - why on earth would Darren want to know about being gay?!  :Rotfl:   Maybe he could sell her a web cam or something  :Rotfl: 

Anyway, moving on,......

I think youre right Kath - this could be how she comes into it.  Taking over Naomi's rent or something

----------


## JustJodi

*Minty and Garrys mom a couple ???????? never mind  wrong thread,, guess some one will end up starting one sooner or later LOL*
*Does any one have any idea who the woman is that will be playing Garry's mom ??? ( again this subject does not have much to do with ol Naomi LOL )*

----------


## Siobhan

> *Minty and Garrys mom a couple ???????? never mind  wrong thread,, guess some one will end up starting one sooner or later LOL*
> *Does any one have any idea who the woman is that will be playing Garry's mom ??? ( again this subject does not have much to do with ol Naomi LOL )*


she is the woman who played one of the julies in Bad girls... Kika Mirylees i think

----------

JustJodi (21-02-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok I did not find a photo of her but I did find out she does not appear on EE until April,,* 
*here is my source:*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kika_Mirylees

----------


## Ermintrude

About time to i never really liked her character  :Smile:

----------


## Jojo

> *Minty and Garrys mom a couple ???????? never mind  wrong thread,, guess some one will end up starting one sooner or later LOL*
> *Does any one have any idea who the woman is that will be playing Garry's mom ??? ( again this subject does not have much to do with ol Naomi LOL )*


More details about Gary and Minty's mum here Jodi  :Smile:

----------

